# 92250 Fundus photography with interpretation and report



## thowell6733 (Aug 8, 2018)

My question is we just purchased the Retina Vue for our family practice offices, the report is going to be sent out to an Ophthalmologist for interpretation. We have been told to bill with the 92250 with a CPT II code 2022F on the same day of service. Has anyone else done this? Any information would be helpful. 

Does the report from the Ophthalmologist have to have the same date as the procedure was done?


----------



## erjones147 (Aug 8, 2018)

We have a JVN device, which is similar to the RetinaVue. We also send our scans to a separate provider to be read and cannot bill global, but I do not think the ophthalmologist's report has to be done same-day

We bill:

92250-TC
92285-TC-51

I had not heard about the Category II code, but will check it out


----------



## thowell6733 (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you so much. 2022F is to close the measure for HEDIS.  I am also trying to find out if 2022F has to be face to face or if it can be done over the phone.


----------

